# Southwest Colorado



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

We are back from our first trip of the season. One week in the 4 corners area of Colorado. This is a great time to visit as it is still relatively cool. Mesa Verde is an amaizing park to visit. The ruins are really something to see. Lots to learn about.... I recommend the Mesa Verde RV park west of Mancos for a base camp. It has new owners and they are really accomodating and keep things up well. Our Outback was flawless...really pleased every time we travel. Wolfcreek pass was a good test for our equipment and everything did well with no problems. I was worried about the 7 miles of 7% grade with switchbacks







but the Tahoe did fine. There were some others that didn't... so we were pleased with our TV

Ray


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad to hear your trip went well. We keep thinking about seeing the four corners area. Did you visit the four corners? No one that actually sees it will recommend it. Also glad the Tahoe performed well. We have a similar set up excpet for my 3.73 gears. I'll test them on some 6% grades this weekend.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We came East through there a year ago. Stayed at that same spot. The owners had just taken possesion and had much work to do. I love Wolf Creek pass and we stayed at the wilderness campground on the east side of the pass. Two campers there, us and the caretaker. Talk about quiet. That area was our favorite from the entire 5000 mile trip. Lucky you.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ray,

Glad to hear you had such a good trip. That is a beautiful area.
Do you think the accomodations would be suitable for our Western Region rally next year? We are still kicking around ideas for places.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That area works for me too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a grerat trip. If you have some pictures that you could share, that would be great. This way we can see if this fits the bill for the Western Region Rally.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

We are leaving in a few hours to go to the exact cg. I am glad to hear the excellant report.
Although I am no longer a outback owner I still think of our good times last year with the 25RSS.
We plan on staying maybe 5 days there and 3-4 days at Navajo Lake State Park in New Mexico.
We had a similar set up as you but had 3:43 gears and that was NOT a good thing. Had to get a bigger truck and then a bigger trailer and now plan to become a fulltimer in a couple months.
Hope to see ya out there.
Bob and Judy and our 2blackdogs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2blackdogs said:


> We plan on staying maybe 5 days there and 3-4 days at Navajo Lake State Park in New Mexico.
> [snapback]114375[/snapback]​


Bob and Judy, let me know how you like this area. Take some pictures if you can. We are planning a fall break trip to Taos and may swing through this area.

Randy


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

This area could be very hot and uncomfortable depending on when the rally is. This RV park is right outside the entrance to Mesa Verde National Park. It has some full and some partial hookups. RV Camping areas are very hard to come by in this area so "RV parks" are about all there is. Although as far as RV parks go this is one of the best ones we have used I wouldn't catagorize RV parks along with State or National Parks. Those parks are usually much better for the ambiance of the area, however the amenities are lacking. Here is the site Mesa Verde RV Resort You can get a better idea of what it looks like from this. I took only one picture of our trailer and about 100 of landscape and ruins so I can't help out much there. I tend to think a great place for a rally could be the Black Hills, using the Rafter J Bar as the rally point. For those of you that have been there you know what I mean. RV parks don't get any better than that. That RV park is a lot like staying in a state park with all the aminities. (and it is huge) And although I havn't been yet, what is Grand Teton NP like?


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Randy ...we arrived at the Mesa Verde cg about 2 hrs ago and it is beautiful. Weather is just right here slight breeze and no trouble getting here. This whole cg has grassy area and good level spots also they guide you to your spot and get you backed in. Nice game room and office. Laundry mat is spotless!!
Will take pics and try and put them on in time...tomorrow is Mesa Verda events so will take them in...it is Mesa V. centennial here so lots going on.
We only have our fan running in ceiling of fiver no air needed as of yet.
Bob & Judy &2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2blackdogs,

We will be looking forward to your pictures.








But, please do not spend all your time glued to that wireless connection!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2blackdogs said:


> Hi Randy ...we arrived at the Mesa Verde cg about 2 hrs ago and it is beautiful. Weather is just right here slight breeze and no trouble getting here. This whole cg has grassy area and good level spots also they guide you to your spot and get you backed in. Nice game room and office. Laundry mat is spotless!!
> Will take pics and try and put them on in time...tomorrow is Mesa Verda events so will take them in...it is Mesa V. centennial here so lots going on.
> We only have our fan running in ceiling of fiver no air needed as of yet.
> Bob & Judy &2blackdogs
> [snapback]114541[/snapback]​


Talk about your REAL TIME updates....WOW..


----------

